# HP Pavilion Problem



## mutant92 (5. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend und frohes Neues 

Ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Notebook. Dabei handelt es sich um ein HP Pavilion DV5-1110eg.

Vorweg: Ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum, habe auch schon zu meinem Problem gegoogled nur nichts 'passendes' gefunden..

Nun die Vorgeschichte: Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr kaufte ich mir das Notebook. Schon kurz nach dem Kauf wunderte ich mich über die meiner Meinung nach hohe Hitzeentwicklung des Notebooks worauf ich das Freeware-Tool SpeedFan installierte. Dieses Programm zeigte mir dann einen Temperaturanstieg auf bis zu 93°C im Officebetrieb. Dies war meines Erachtens schon ziemlich heftig und ich kontaktierte den HP-Support per Mail. Nach ein paar Tagen fand ich dann in meinem Posteingang die ernüchternde Antwort: "Eine Temperatur von 90°C ist vollkommen normal und stellt keinen Hardwaredefekt dar. Zu Ihrer Sicherheit ist das Notebook mit einem Sensor ausgestattet, welcher das Gerät bei einer zu hohen Temperatur in den Ruhezustand versetzt."

Naja, dann ist ja alles gut, dacht ich mir so! Nach ein paar weiteren Betriebsstunden merkte ich dann, dass sich das Notebook tatsächlich in den Ruhezustand versetzt - und das nicht all zu selten.

Da HP das Ganze ja als 'normal' dargestellt hat, kontaktierte ich einen guten Bekannten, der sich in der PC-Branche sehr gut auskennt und dies auch beruflich macht.. Er schilderte mir, dass es sich dabei wirklich um ein Hitzeproblem handelt und eine Temperatur von 90°C alles andere als normal seien. Im Weiteren meinte er, dass dieses Hitzeproblem unter anderem durch die Wärmeleitpads auf CPU, GraKa und Chipsatz verursacht wird. Diese isolieren nämlich mehr als sie die Wärme weiterleiten.

Da HP ja eh nichts gemacht hätte (ist ja angeblich alles normal..) habe ich auf eigene Faust das Gerät zerlegt und die Wärmeleitpads gegen silberne WLP ausgetauscht.


Nun das große Problem:

Seit dem Tausch der Wärmeleitpads gegen Paste schaltet sich das Notebook beim warm werden einfach ab (Display wird einfach Schwarz, Gerät geht einfach aus) oder friert vorher ein.

Da ich Idiot ja nun meine Garantie durch das Öffnen des Geräts vergeigt habe, rief ich nochmal meinen Bekannten an. Er sagte, dass silberne WLP auf keinen Fall empfehlenswert sei, da sie Strom leitet, wenn sie woanders als auf dem CPU-Kern landet. (Dies ist mir in der Tat passiert)

Ich also das Gerät nochmals geöffnet und alles pingelig mit Spiritus gereinigt und nochmals neu die WLP aufgetragen. Leider erbrachte dies keine Besserung.

Nun meine Frage, woran kann es liegen und was soll ich tun? Garantie ist ja nun futsch und ich ärgere mich zu Tode!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KURZFASSUNG:

Nach dem Tausch der Wärmeleitpads auf CPU, GraKa und Chipsatz gegen silberne WLP friert das Notebook einfach ein oder geht ganz aus. Habe alles dann wieder mit Spiritus sauber gemacht, brachte aber keine Besserung.

Interessanterweise stürzt das Gerät nicht bei einer Temp. von 90°C ab sondern schon bei 70!! Und damit lief er vorher IMMER.


Mein System:
HP Pavilion DV5-1110eg
AMD Turion 64 X2 @2,1 GHz
4GB RAM
320GB HDD


Ich möchte mich schon jetzt recht herzlich bedanken, dass ihr den langen Text gelesen habt, und hoffe auf viele (hoffentlich) hilfreiche Antworten.
Also ich kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass das Problem etwas mit den Wechsel der Paste zu tun hat, nur was? Was soll ich tun?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Artas (5. Januar 2010)

hallo

es könnte ja sein das irgendein Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt, weil die Pads ja dicker sind als die Wärmeleitpaste. Das Probleme hatte ich schon bei 3 Laptops, die hatten alle einen Kühler für Cpu, Northbrige und Southbrige. Da wollten wohl die Hersteller die verschieden hohe Bauhöhe der Chips durch die Wärmeleitpads ausgleichen.


----------



## mutant92 (5. Januar 2010)

Artas schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> *es könnte ja sein das irgendein Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt*, weil die Pads ja dicker sind als die Wärmeleitpaste. Das Probleme hatte ich schon bei 3 Laptops, die hatten alle einen Kühler für Cpu, Northbrige und Southbrige. Da wollten wohl die Hersteller die verschieden hohe Bauhöhe der Chips durch die Wärmeleitpads ausgleichen.



Das kann ich ausschließen - habe ich auch schon nachgeguckt. Der Lüfter ist mittels "Pipeline" mit dem Kühlkörper verbunden. Der Kühlköper ist mit 3 Schrauben auf der CPU festgeschraubt und die Schrauben sind nochmals gefedert. Somit wird der Kühlkörper durch die Federn auch nochmals auf die CPU gedrückt... 

Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass das Problem irgendwas mit der Paste zu tun hat. Kann es sein, dass trotz intensiver Reinigung mit Spiritus und Pinsel noch etwas von der silbernen WLP unter oder zwischen den Transistoren befindet und wie kann ich sie reinigen (die Transistoren einer mobilen CPU sind ja so verdammt klein  ) ??? Ich hoffe, dass ich nichts geschrottet habe...


----------



## 1821984 (5. Januar 2010)

Also ich hätte das teil vorher zurückgeschickt und wenns es wieder da wäre und immer noch so ein Tempproblem hat gleich wieder hin und dann ggf. nochmal das ganze und dann könntest du es umtauschen lassen. Denn fachmann hast du ja, der dir bestätigen könnte, dass diese temps unnormal sind.

Ich würde jetzt aber an deiner stellt das teil zu einem Fachmann bringen und dass richten lassen. Wenn du da jetzt noch selbst bei gehst, machst du warscheinlich nur noch mehr kaputt als heile.

Wenn pech hast ist das Mainboard schon schrott.


----------



## mutant92 (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich hoffe, dass noch weitere Tipps oder Lösungen kommen 

Dass mit dem Zurückschicken nach HP hat sich ja erledigt, weil ich das Teil geöffnet hab.. Oder ist dann die Garantie doch noch erhalten? 

Wie gesagt, ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es etwas mit dem Pastenwechsel zu tun hat. Dass noch etwas von der Silberleitpaste auf den Transistoren ist, schließe ich für mich persönlich aus weil ich wie gesagt alles mit Spiritus, Pinsel und Ohrenstäbchen gereinigt habe. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie stark diese Paste den Strom leitet und evtl etwas brückt oder kurzschließt.. 

Zu einem Fachmann gehen wäre jetzt für mich eher die letztere Lösung, da ein solcher sicherlich auch nichts umsonst machen wird und wenn ich's bei HP machen lasse werd ich wahrscheinlich noch bettelarm...

Solang es ja etwas ist, was ich selbst ausprobieren und/oder beheben kann, will ich es natürlich auch ausprobieren..


Bisher hab ich wie gesagt nur alles mit Spiritus gereinigt, worauf dass einfache Abschalten meiner Meinung nach häufiger passiert als davor. hmm...
Achja, ich habe des Weiteren noch die Kondensatoren entladen - also Akku raus, BIOS-Batt. raus und den Startknopf eine Minute drücken,....

Geklappt hats nun alles noch nicht... Nach wie vor, wenn das Gerät seine Temperatur bekommt, schaltet es entweder einfach ab oder es friert ein oder beides (friert ein und geht dann aus).

Weitere Tipps, Ideen, Anregungen???


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2010)

ggf. wird es auch ZU schnell warm, daher schaltet es schon bei 70 ab. Wenn es aber langsam auf 90 geht, findet das BIOS das noch vertretbar?

Geht er denn auch aus, wenn du einfach nur im BIOS bleibst?

Mit der Garantie: die werden halt sehen, WAS du gemacht hast, und dann sieht es schlecht aus. Grundsätzlich wäre in öffnen aber o.k, wenn alles fachmänisch gemacht wurde und definitiv nix mit dem Problem zu tun hat. In deinem Fall aber...  Du kannst es natürlich einfach mal riskieren, es einzusenden und einfach nicht zu erwähnen, was du alles selber schon versucht hast. Dann darsft Du Dich aber nicht wundern, wenn du dann evlt. nen Betrag in Rechnung gestellt bekommst, weil ein Techniker Arbeitszeit für nen von Dir verursachten Fehler "verschwenden" musste.


----------



## mutant92 (5. Januar 2010)

Ja könnte man riskieren - allerdings wäre dies echt meine letzte Alternative zum Support damit zu gehen.. Vielleicht kann man die Kosten ja auch sparen und es selber wieder hinbekommen, daher warte ich auf weitere Ratschläge 

Der Laptop schaltet sich auch im Bios aus oder friert ein..
Ich habe auch schon ausprobiert ob sich das Verhalten verändert, wenn man das Book nur mit dem Akku oder nur mit Netzteil betreibt - keine Veränderung/Problem besteht weiterhin..

Das Bios befindet sich auf dem neuesten Stand, als das Teil noch 'fehlerfrei' lief, hatte ich es aktualisiert..


----------



## pipo28 (4. März 2010)

Ich habe gerade diesen Artikel hier gelesen und musste mich darauf sofort anmelden!
Daher erst mal ein liebes Hallo an die Forengemeinde. 

Ich bin seid einem 3/4-Jahr im besitz eines HP Pavilion dv3630ge

Vor ca. einer Woche habe ich mir Anno 1404 zugelegt. Das konnte ich auch soweit ohne Probleme spielen(einen Samstag Abend 6 std. am Stück) . Der Lüfter lief dabei auch immer ordentlich. Dachte mir aber nichts dabei, da ich glaubte das das schon alles so seine richitgkeit hat. Seit ein paar Tagen stürzt der Laptop aber sobald ich spiele nach 10-15 ab. Also er geht in den Ruhezustand. Dachte zuerst das es ein Problem mit dem Spiel ist. Habe aber nun Farcry 2 laufen lassen und habe das gleiche Problem. Darauf hin habe ich Prime95 mal laufen lassen und die Temperatur geht innerhalb von 2min. über 95°C und der Laptop fährt in den Ruhezustand. 

Vor ca. einer halben Stunde hat mich ein Freund angerufen der sich auch eine Laptop kaufen will und fragte mich was ich ihm für einem empfelen kann. Daraufhin habe ich ihm mein Problem mit meinem geschildert. Er sagte mir dann das er mit jemandem gesprochen hätte der einen LAden + Werkstatt hat. Dieser sagte ihm das er die Finger von Pavilions lassen soll weil die Lüfter und die Kühlung schrott ist. 

So und nun lese ich diesen Artikel und kriege die Kinnlade nicht mehr runter




> "Eine Temperatur von 90°C ist vollkommen normal und stellt keinen Hardwaredefekt dar. Zu Ihrer Sicherheit ist das Notebook mit einem Sensor ausgestattet, welcher das Gerät bei einer zu hohen Temperatur in den Ruhezustand versetzt."


Und bei so einer Antwort kriege ich das große Kotzen!!!
"Zu Ihrer Sicherheit" ??? Meine Sicherheit??? Wohl eher HPs sicherheit. 

Für meine Begriffe ist das sehr wohl ein Problem. Und überhaupt nicht Normal !!! Und aufjedne Fall sollte das Problem von HP behoben werden. 
Ich habe ja schließlich die Hardware des Laptops nicht überstrapaziert. Habe beide Spiele mit den minimal Anforderungen gespielt und meine Hardware übersteigt die Anforderungen beider Spiele .

Nun meine Frage: Ich habe ja noch Garantie, gekauft bei Satur. Was würdet ihr mir raten? Reklamieren? Was wenn es sich wirklich um ein Problem des Kühlungssystems handelt? Also was wenn die Kühlung einfach nicht für die anderen Komponenten ausgelegt ist? Das kann doch absolut kein Dauerzustand sein. 

Nun bin ich in der misslichen Lage gerade auf dem LAptop meine Studienarbeit zu schreiben und brauch ihn auch aktuell sehr dringend für Klausuren. Daher würde ich die Festplatte sehr ungerne hergeben. 

Aber es wäre toll wenn jemand mal sagen könnte ab wann es ein Garantiefall ist? Ist es überhaupt schon einer ? Habe auf diesem Gebiet nicht so die Kenne. Und wie sieht so ein Garantieprozedere aus? Wie komme ich zu meinem Recht auch die Hardware die ich gekauft habe auch nutzen zu können? Habe ich Beweislast ? Wie gehe ich vor ? 

Viele Grüße 
Pipo28


----------



## Zwiebelschale (4. März 2010)

mit meinem Asus x50sl hatte ich das selbe problem wobei eine gründliche staubbefreiung alles wieder regelte


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2010)

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall reklamieren und ruhig auch sagen, dass du in einem Forum eine Antwort von HP gelesen hast, dass HP es "normal" findet - aber das ist NCHT normal. 90 Grad sind zwar "normal" im Sinne von "davon geht da noch nix kaputt", aber wenn man deswegen dann das Book nicht voll nutzen kann, ist das ein Mangel. 

Opel sagt einem Autofahrer ja auch nicht "Der Motor schaltet ab, wenn Sie länger als 1 Stunde über 100 fahren - das ist zu Ihrer Sicherheit und normal"


----------



## pipo28 (4. März 2010)

@Artas: Ne das es an einer Verschmutzung des Lüfters liegt kann ich mir nicht vorstellten. Nach einem 3/4-Jahr glaub ich einfach nicht. Die Lüftungsschlitze sehen alle noch sehr sauber aus. An den Lüfter komme ich selbst nicht darn da ich es nicht aufschrauben will. 

@herbboy: Ja ich werde es auch reklamieren. Wenn ich es nicht mehr soo dringend brauch wie aktuel wird es eingeschickt. Nur was mir ein wenig Angst macht, wenn es halt nur an der Wärmeleitpaste liegt und das Laptop solange nicht heiß wird solange die Wärmeleitpaste ok ist. Werde ich den Fehler bald wieder haben. Und was ist dann mit der Garantie? Oder verlängert sich die Garantie von ausgetauschent Teile ? Und heißt das dann das ich jedes 3/4-Jahr das Ding weg bringen muss damit es wieder geschmiert wird. 


Ich habe noch in einigen anderen Foren wegen dem Problem geschaut. Und es ist wohl wirklich so das das Kühlsystem der Pavilions große Probleme macht. 


Und noch was Lustiges: Auch eine schöne HP Laptop Krankheit das die Blendleiste am am Bildschirm nicht richtig Fest ist. Man kann mit dem Fingernagel drunter. Und wenn man leicht drauf Drückt macht es ein schönes Klack Geräusch. 
Und nun ratet mal was mein Notbook auch hat! 


Ich find es halt zum Kotzen: Da hat man sich fast 2Monate über Laptops informiert und kauft einen der von der Hardware her gut auch gut billiger hätte ausfallen können. Aber man dachte halt in Qualität zu investieren. Aber dem ist leider nicht so. 
Wenn sich das nun alles so Rausstellt wie ich es befürcht plus einen schlechten Surport Service muss ich leider sagen das HP Pavilion ein schöner Griff ins Kloh war!!!!


Aber naja in diesem Sinne

Humor ist wenn man trozdem Lacht


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2010)

Die pavillions waren an sich schon immer die "billigen" von HP, und wenn dann eine Serie viele Problem macht, wiegeln die halt ab...

Wegen Garantie: du kannst natürlich versuchen, es selber zu regeln - nur wenn das nix bringt und du DANN reklamierst, KANN es halt nach hinten losgehen. Wenn man fachgerecht macht, bleibt eine GEWÄHRLEiSTUNG (also gegenüber dem Händler) erhalten, die Garantie (gegenüber HP) kann aber verloren gehen, wobei es wiederum nicht statthaft wäre, wenn zB das Display kaputtgeht und man ne Garantie verweigert, weil Du mal den Lüfter gereinigt hast.

Bei der Gewährleistung ist das Prob: der Händler kriegt von HP wiederum gesagt "user hat garantie verletzt, kein Ersatz", und der Händler gibt es dann einfach so weiter, obwohl an sich ER dafür haften muss, wenn das Gerät schon von anfang an einen Mangel hatte (und nach zB nem Jahr Nutzung regelmäßig so heiß, dass bei normalen SPielen abstürzt, IST ein Mangel von Beginn an, da eine gewisse Verstaubung eingerechnet werden muss ODER man dem User einen eigenen Reinigungsversuch zugestehen muss, OHNE dass die Garantie verloren geht).

D.h. es würde schwer und aufwendig, das rechtlich durchzusetzen, und es besteht trotzdem, die Gefahr, dass man den prozess verliert...  daher ist es umso schwerer zu entscheiden, ob man es selber mal probieren oder direkt reklamieren soll.


----------



## pipo28 (5. März 2010)

Ja ich habe gerade mal drunter geschaut. Und so ohne Weiteres kommt man nicht an den Lüfter. Ich werde da nichts drann machen was meine Garantieansprüche beeinflussen könnte. 

Ich werde ihn ende März abgeben. Und wenn er wieder da ist 3 Tage lang 3d-Shooter spielen und hoffen das er hält. Wenn nicht werde ich ihn so lange Einschicken müssen bis ich mein Geld zurück kriege oder der Fehler hoffentlich beseitigt wird. 

Das die Pavilions die billigen von HP sind war mich nicht bewust. Ladenpreis war immerhin 800€. Dachte immer das Compack die "Billigmarke" von Hp ist. 

Wenn alles schlecht läuft werde ich hier wohl eine Tread zur gegebenen Zeit öffnen "Hilfe bei Notbook auswahl" . 


Viele Grüße 

Pipo28


----------



## basisbyte (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte ebenfalls ein Überhitzungsproblem bei meinem HP dv5 1032eg. Ich hab hier beschrieben wie ich das Problem gelöst habe, vielleicht hilft dass ja Leuten, die diese Thread finden:

packen's » Gelöst – HP Pavilion dv5 schaltet sich ab – Überhitzung

Kurz gesagt: Das Problem war eine minimal gebogene heatpipe (die über der GPU) - da haben die Jahre, die Hitze und die Schwerkraft + gelegentliche Stöße wohl einfach Ihr Werk getan.


----------

